# Stone age discovery in roadworks, Goss Moor



## rowan (Sep 6, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cornwall/4219956.stm  

Archaeologists face a race against time after the discovery of what are believed to be the remains of a stone age settlement on the A30 in Cornwall. The Highways Agency allowed the archaeologists access to the site ahead of the dualling next to Goss Moor.  

Heavy machinery has already began stripping part of the route, leaving little time for the dig.  

They are trying to record all signs of human activity and so far have come across a lot of evidence of mining.  

Meanwhile, circular stone structures have been uncovered at Belowda, near Roche.  

These ruins include old stream workings, some leats and culverts which may be tied in to more intensive tin workings, and the settlement.


----------



## madzone (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh shit  That road isn't meant to be there is it?


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 7, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Oh shit  That road isn't meant to be there is it?



The discoveries would not have been made without the road building project.


----------



## madzone (Sep 7, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> The discoveries would not have been made without the road building project.


But it'll just be covered with shitloads of tarmac. They're destroying wildlife enough already without it starting to affect archeological sites of some importance. If they gace the archeologists a decent amount of time to take stock of the site fair enough but they're bringing in diggers already.


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 7, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> But it'll just be covered with shitloads of tarmac. They're destroying wildlife enough already without it starting to affect archeological sites of some importance. If they gace the archeologists a decent amount of time to take stock of the site fair enough but they're bringing in diggers already.



There is a standard arrangement for the finding of archaeolgy by road construction and other building work. Any archaelogy will be thoroughly logged and investigated before it is capped over so it won't be destroyed.
Anyone holding up this particular road construction would be liable to get lynched.


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 7, 2005)

If anyone has an interest in Cornish Archaeology they could do worse by having a look at Truro Museum, Redruth Cornish Studies Centre and general search of Carn Brea and or The Lizard stoneage pottery(archaelogically speaking via some Googlery plus some book reading)...fascinating stuff.


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 7, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> If anyone has an interest in Cornish Archaeology they could do worse by having a look at Truro Museum,




Truro museum is well worth a visit anyway.


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 7, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Truro museum is well worth a visit anyway.



That is true too.


----------



## madzone (Sep 7, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> If anyone has an interest in Cornish Archaeology they could do worse by having a look at Truro Museum, Redruth Cornish Studies Centre and general search of Carn Brea and or The Lizard stoneage pottery(archaelogically speaking via some Googlery plus some book reading)...fascinating stuff.


Can I fly to truro?


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 7, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Truro museum is well worth a visit anyway.



I just had a look at their website - it does look good.

We are going to be in Truro at the end of this month so might check it out.


----------



## Epona (Sep 7, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> There is a standard arrangement for the finding of archaeolgy by road construction and other building work. Any archaelogy will be thoroughly logged and investigated before it is capped over so it won't be destroyed.
> Anyone holding up this particular road construction would be liable to get lynched.


 Speaking from an archaeologists perspective, we would prefer it not to be discovered in this manner and have to be recorded in a hurry.  Most archaeology is development driven these days (rescue archaeology) and the funding for post-excavation work and research simply isn't there.  It is simply recorded, the site often destroyed, and then the records and finds go off to sit in a basement somewhere gathering dust.

It would be preferable to find something, cover it back up until someone has the will and the resources to research that particular site, _then_ excavate for the purposes of research, then do the post-excavation work and research while the records are still fresh.  The other advantage to this is that recording techniques and the technology available to accurately date and analyse artefacts and data constantly improve over time, and thus if a site remains covered for a few years there is the possibility that improved technology may result in more information being recovered.

The idea that development causing rushed excavations and with no funding for post-excavation work is somehow useful to archaeology is not generally an idea that comes from the minds of archaeologists.


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 7, 2005)

Epona said:
			
		

> Speaking from an archaeologists perspective, we would prefer it not to be discovered in this manner and have to be recorded in a hurry.  .




I would have thought it were better it were discovered than not.


----------



## Epona (Sep 7, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> I would have thought it were better it were discovered than not.


 Excavation=destruction.

So not necessarily.  If you look at it from the perspective of gaining knowledge (ie. ignoring the lovely but fairly meaningless media coverage of gold hoards and graves), it is preferable for sites to remain undiscovered, or at least unexcavated until they are going to be researched.

It is the research that teaches us about the past, not the digging of trenches.  What is the point if there isn't going to be any research?


----------



## geminisnake (Sep 8, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Can I fly to truro?



Only if you've mastered a broomstick


----------



## madzone (Sep 8, 2005)

Epona said:
			
		

> Excavation=destruction.



blah blah ja ja binx meesa yoosa

Arse - thought squelch was still logged in and it would get him into trouble


----------



## rocketman (Sep 8, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> There is a standard arrangement for the finding of archaeolgy by road construction and other building work. Any archaelogy will be thoroughly logged and investigated before it is capped over so it won't be destroyed.
> Anyone holding up this particular road construction would be liable to get lynched.



Yeah. a lot of us may - or may not - have seen that kind of lynching before.
What matters more? A decently invested and extensive archeological recordm possibly folowed by roadbuilding, or to build the road fast, scre* the archaeology?
We can reduce commuting by a culture of teleworking.
I vote for the first option.


----------

